# fraud alert!



## billcage (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi! I'd like to ask if you experienced this kind of scam? This is a case of an identity theft. There are several identity theft scenarios involving email, but this example is one of the most prevalent. While checking your email one day, you come across an urgent request from a friend. Apparently your friend is stranded in a foreign country (often Nigeria) and needs financial help. Usually they ask for help because their wallet has been stolen or their luggage with all their money has been lost. You, being true to your friend, wire the requested funds, usually around $1,000. Naturally, your friend is at home safe and sound and you have just fallen victim to identity fraud. Through some sophisticated software, the identity thief has infiltrated your friends email and kidnapped all of her contact addresses. The email you received was sent out by the thief to everyone on her contact list. A criminal can make thousands of dollars a day committing this fraud. I report this situation to this hotline Insurance Fraud Hotline ? Report Insurance Fraud in Australia ? Click here to report it now![/url] and they are now investigating the case. I wish they would stop making this fraud thing!


----------

